# Contato dos lusos com português brasileiro



## edupa

Amigos lusos,

Sempre leio vocês se referindo ao contato freqüente que os portugueses têm com o português do Brasil.

Imagino que isso se dê principalmente através das novelas. Pergunto: de quais outras formas Portugal tem contato com o português daqui do Brasil? Através da televisão (noticiário, programas de auditório, TV a cabo), nos jornais e/ou revistas, no cinema, nas ruas...como?

Talvez minha curiosidade se dê pelo fato de o contato do brasileiro com o português lusitano, como vocês bem sabem, ser praticamente nulo de maneira geral . 

Comparativamente, aqui no Brasil não há programas de TV, jornais de circulação, rádio, praticamente nada. Na TV a cabo, há a RTPI, mas acho que a programação não chama atenção dos brasileiros -- muito embora eu ache a parte de jornalismo da RTPI infinitamente melhor do que a maioria das TVs brasileiras. O português lusitano falado pode ser ouvido por imigrantes residindo aqui no Brasil, geralmente donos de comércio. Mas estes já perderam muito de seu sotaque original.

Enfim, gostaria de ler depoimentos que me dessem um quadro sobre como o português brasileiro é exposto em Portugal.

Muito obrigado!

Abraços!


----------



## MOC

De várias formas, edupa, mas acima de tudo pela Comunicação social.

Desde que me conheço, que existem novelas brasileiras na tv. Em alguns períodos chegaram a dar uma meia-duzia em simultâeno (e sinceramente acho que estou a arredondar por defeito).

Séries americanas/inglesas/outras nacionalidades com dobragem em português do Brasil. As traduções brasileiras Herbert Richards que sempre se ouviam nos primeiros anos da TVI (canal português). Tenho perfeitamente na memória frases/nomes/sotaques de séries como Knight Rider (Justiceiro) e A-Team (O esquadrão Classe A), que eram as típicas séries transmitidas pela TVI nos seus começos e sempre em brasileiro.

Vários desenhos animados transmitidos também com dobragem em português brasileiro (acima de tudo também na TVI agora que penso nisso  ).

Apesar de que estes últimos programas poderiam não ser vistos por muita gente, as telenovelas sempre tiveram audiências elevadissimas, ao nível de telejornais, futebóis, e mais recentemente esses fenómenos dos reality tv shows.

Existem também canais brasileiros (ou pelo menos em português do Brasil) na tv por cabo.

Na música. Particularmente no Verão, apesar de existirem imensos grupos/cantores brasileiros a passarem nas rádios portuguesas todo o ano, bem como ao vivo.

Existem outras formas, como os próprios brasileiros que vivem no nosso país, imensos jogadores de futebol por exemplo.

Outros pormenores que não sei se ainda se manterão hoje em dia, como livros de BD da Disney. Quando era mais pequeno estavam em português do Brasil também, agora não sei, e claro a Turma da Mônica provavelmente continuará em português do Brasil já que não faria sentido de outra forma.
Sei que este último exemplo não seria muito significativo, mas sempre é mais um exemplo em que o português do Brasil se encontra deste lado do atlântico.


----------



## edupa

MOC said:


> Desde que me conheço, que existem novelas brasileiras na tv. Em alguns períodos chegaram a dar uma meia-duzia em simultâeno (e sinceramente acho que estou a arredondar por defeito).


 
Obrigado, MOC 



Era exatamente este tipo de informação que eu tinha curiosidade de ter. Muito legal!

Eu não entendi bem a frase grifada acima. O que é _simultâneo_?

Abraços


----------



## MOC

Em simultâneo (foi typo). Digamos que num mesmo período, suponhamos em Abril de 2001, estariam a dar, entre os 4 canais abertos portugueses, 6 telenovelas Brasileiras.

Estes números não são exactos. Foram só para dar uma ideia.

Já agora, nos últimos tempos tem aumentado o número de séries e novelas portuguesas e por isso parece-me que já existem menos telenovelas brasileiras na nossa programação mas ainda existem.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu imagino que essa presença em larga escala do português brasileiro em Portugal deve ser encarada por alguns portugueses como uma chateação, e até compreendo isso. No entanto, eu gostaria, sinceramente, que o português lusitano tivesse uma presença maior por aqui. Não só na TV, mas na música, no teatro, enfim. Raramente leio nos jornais ou vejo em algum programa de TV falarem de algum artista português, grupo musical ou de teatro em turnê pelo Brasil. Será que há falta de interesse dos artistas portugueses em excursionar por aqui? Eu penso que público existe, ou se ainda não existe, conquista-se. 

Esse contato tem se dado até agora de forma unilateral, e já é hora de haver reciprocidade. Cadê os artistas portugueses se fazendo conhecer por aqui? É sempre programas de TV daqui passando em Portugal, artistas daqui se apresentando em Portugal, eventos brasileiros sendo levados para Portugal ( a edição do Rock in Rio em Lisboa, por exemplo ), e eu não acredito que isso se deva somente à qualidade dos artistas brasileiros, porque muitas vezes é cultura de péssima qualidade que vai parar aí.

Os portugueses não concordam que falta dos artistas daí uma postura mais ofensiva em relação ao Brasil? Uma iniciativa, sei lá, das gravadoras, dos patrocinadores, enfim _eu confesso que não sei como se dão essas coisas na prática. Mas é certo que o _marketing _da indústria cultural e de entretenimento portuguesa anda fraco em relação ao Brasil, embora não falte qualidade. Pelo menos essa é minha sensação.

Alguém concorda comigo?


----------



## Graciliano Ramos

Concordo plenamente com Macunaíma. De colonizados passamos a colonizadores culturais. hahaha Quero que o Brasil exporte o que há de qualidade aqui (nada de Calipso), assim como que venha de portugal o que há de bom! Seria muito interessante esse intercâmbio. Muitos brasileiros só conhecem portugal por causa de Felipão Scolari (é triste mas é verdade). Artistas em geral, músicos, pintores, onde estão?... Portugal se tornou ausente mesmo. Que venham os portugueses!


----------



## jazyk

Eu tenho bastante contato. Adoro http://multimedia.rtp.pt/, em que se podem ouvir e às vezes ver programas portugueses. Dois de que gosto muito são _Cuidado com a língua _e _Páginas de português._


----------



## Alentugano

Graciliano Ramos said:


> De colonizados passamos a colonizadores culturais.


Pode crer, Graciliano! E essa é a melhor forma de colonização.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Posso estar falando uma grande besteira, mas talvez seja por falta de entusiasmo ou de interesse (financeiro ?) deles apostarem nestas nossas terras... Talvez seja mais interessante para os artistas portugueses investirem em outros países do velho continente ... será isso ?


----------



## edupa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Posso estar falando uma grande besteira, mas talvez seja por falta de entusiasmo ou de interesse (financeiro ?) deles apostarem nestas nossas terras... Talvez seja mais interessante para os artistas portugueses investirem em outros países do velho continente ... será isso ?


 
Acho um pouco isso também, Ricardo.

Queria também dar o meu pitaco sobre o porquê da música portuguesa não emplacar por aqui. Penso existirem não uma, mas várias razões para que de certa forma a cutlura portuguesa não seja tão veiculada aqui no Brasil. 

Isso em relação ao grande público, pois lugares como São Paulo acabam atraindo um número razoável de trabalhos culturais portugueses dentro de algumas expressões, principalmente música e cinema. Mas ainda neste caso a oferta é restrita.

Acredito que uma das razões seja a lei de oferta e procura. Os brasileiros, _de maneira geral_, não têm o hábito de consumir música de outros países que não do Brasil ou dos Estados Unidos/Inglaterra. A Argentina, o Uruguai e o Chile todos têm artistas musicais excelentes. São países vizinhos, no entanto nenhum deles emplaca no Brasil. Isso pra ficar na América do Sul.

Por que será? Tenho lá minhas teorias. 

Uma delas é que, não importa onde você vá no Brasil, SEMPRE tem alguém ouvindo música brasileira. Pode ser no meio do mato, onde não há luz elétrica, lá vai ter uma casinha isolada e um radinho de pilha e música brasileria tocando. Muitas vezes lugares sem nenhuma estrutura apresenta formas musicais espontâneas da região. 

Música é comida no Brasil. Coisa do dia-a-dia. Passa batido, a gente nem percebe. Mas basta ir a outros países pra se notar como a relação com a música é menos estreita. Dificilmente existe outro povo tão ligado à música como nós. Os cubanos, provavelmente.

Fora a influência cultural norte-americana (e a inglesa, no embalo), outras formas musicais, com línguas diferentes da nossa, sofrem muita resistência. De forma que essa objeção não é somente e apenas em relação aos músicos protugueses. 

Algumas exceções de pessoas que ganharm certa notoriedade são aquelas que produziam música de certa forma folclórica. Como Mercedes Soza, da Argentina e, em escala BEM menor, Cesária Évora, do Cabo Verde e Madredeus de Portugal. Mas os shows que estes artistas fizeram aqui em São Paulo foram concorridíssimos (e eu fui a todos eles!). Então existe um mercado.

Daí a segunda parte. A indústria fonográfica tem passado por uma crise sem precedentes. Hoje em dia, nenhuma major, como elas são chamadas, arriscam em artistas novos ou em expressões musicais arrojadas, diferentes. E são as majors que têm cacife pra bancar artista em turnês grandes mundo afora.

Deste modo, quando uma uma fórmula é bem-sucedida repete-se e espalha-se, criando-se vários outros artistas e conjuntos irritantemente IDÊNTICOS. 

Acho que não existe, em tese, música ruim. O que existe é uma repetição enjoativa e uma mesmice que leva à "pasteurização" musical. Tudo soa igual e isso destrói o encantamento. Uma versão dos Beatles interpretada por Zezè de Camargo vai soar igualzinha a qualquer outra música que eles cantam. Se você ouvir sua música predileta 50 vezes todos os dias, durante uma semana, você passa a não agüentá-la mais. 

No caso do cinema português, acho que a língua, por incrível que pareça, poderia ser uma barreira pra que ele fizesse sucesso aqui. A não ser que admitíssemos a necessidade de legendagem -- o que iria de encontro àqueles que insitem em dizer que o português brasileiro e lusitano são _perfeitamente_ inteligíveis entre si, a mesmíssima coisa... Já ocorreu num festival de cinema de São Paulo há muitos anos de um filme do Manoel de Oliveira (não me lembro qual) ser legendado, depois de reclamações do público.

Só pra finalizar -- se o que sai do Brasil para Portugal é, supostamente e em sua maior parte, lixo cultural, como colocaram aqui neste thread, isso acontece, eu penso, porque há em Portugal a demanda para este tipo de música. E vice-versa. Pensem em Roberto Leal nos anos 70 e 80...

Abraços e MUITO MUITO obrigado aos amigos lusitanos por exporem seu ponto de vista e pintar um quadro possível da influência do português do Brasil em Portugal. Minha imensa curiosidade está sendo saciada!

Valeu!

Abraços!


----------



## Denis555

Eu acho que um fator que ninguém citou até agora e que conta, são os números. O Brasil é o quinto país do mundo em população com mais 180 milhões de habitantes. E Portugal com 10 milhões de habitantes é o número 75 na lista. (Só a população da região metropolitana da cidade de São Paulo é de 19 milhões de hab.)

Equivale a dizer que para cada português tem 18 brasileiros. Logo é natural que o Brasil influencie Portugal MUITO mais do que o contrário. 

No entanto, Portugal se mostra presente na Internet com a partipação de muitos portugueses aqui no WR por exemplo. Uma participação quase igual ao Brasil com seus 180 milhões de hab. Isso demonstra que mesmo sendo pequeno, Portugal está vivo no mundo por causa de uma situação econômica boa. Só resta essa população exportar a sua cultura para o Brasil. E olhem que em partes o dinheiro pode fazer a diferença querendo ou não, ao menos, para ser ouvido, como acontece aqui na Internet.

Vocês já se deram conta que aqui INFELIZMENTE não aparece ninguém dos _países africanos_ de língua portuguesa, escrevendo ou dando opinião em algum tópico? Esses sim vivem com a boca calada...


----------



## Alentugano

Denis555 said:


> Vocês já se deram conta que aqui INFELIZMENTE não aparece ninguém dos _países africanos_ de língua portuguesa, escrevendo ou dando opinião em algum tópico? Esses sim vivem com a boca calada...



Sim, também sinto por essa ausência dos outros países lusófonos. A sua contribuição tornaria este fórum muito mais interessante!
Mas temos de compreender que alguns deles são países cuja situação económica, política e social é muito complicada. Quando a população em geral nem tem acesso a serviços básicos como saúde, educação ou habitação não será de estranhar que a sua presença na Internet tenha uma expressão quase nula.


----------



## Macunaíma

Todo país produz boa cultura e má cultura. O que me espanta é que, enquanto o Brasil exporta cultura para portugal em todos os níveis, de Chico Buarque a MC Bola de Fogo ("tô ficando atoladinha, tô ficando atoladinha..."), nem o melhor de Portugal chega até nós. Eu não acho que haja uma relação direta entre quantidade e criação/ qualidade da criação cultural ( se você parar para pensar que a Bossa Nova surgiu num bairro minúsculo chamado Ipanema entre um grupo restrito de artistas, dá para entender isso ). Acho que nenhum dos portugueses neste fórum faz idéia do quanto Portugal é para o brasileiro médio um país desconhecido, quase como a Dinamarca ou a Noruega ( até o bacalhau norueguês já anda mais conhecido por aqui...), o que eu acho muito triste. Não digo isso por bairrismo _nem sou descendente de portugueses, e não me interesso em nada pelo país dos meus ancestrais, mas acho sinceramente que nós temos, sim, muito em comum, muita história em comum, e Portugal tem muita coisa boa, de qualidade, que merece ser apreciada aqui também.

Eu leio nos jornais sobre grupos teatrais brasileiros em turnê por Portugal levando adaptações de obras da literatura portuguesa! Por que os portugueses não fazem o mesmo? E eu não acredito que os brasileiros sejam tão refratários assim a música estrangeira _a classe média gosta de variar. Enfim, eu gostaria de ver o inverso também, ver Portugal chegando por aqui, trazendo as coisas novas que tem, desfazendo estereótipos, fortalecendo os laços com o Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

edupa said:


> Amigos lusos,
> 
> Sempre leio vocês se referindo ao contato freqüente que os portugueses têm com o português do Brasil.
> 
> Imagino que isso se dê principalmente através das novelas. Pergunto: de quais outras formas Portugal tem contato com o português daqui do Brasil? Através da televisão (noticiário, programas de auditório, TV a cabo), nos jornais e/ou revistas, no cinema, nas ruas...como?
> 
> Enfim, gostaria de ler depoimentos que me dessem um quadro sobre como o português brasileiro é exposto em Portugal.
> 
> Muito obrigado!
> 
> Abraços!



Oi,
bem, estou certo que, além de mim, eu posso falar por muitos milhares de portugueses quando digo que ao longo de toda a minha vida tive contacto com a cultura brasileira e o modo de falar e escrever vindos desse lado do atlântico. 
Por aqui, até mesmo pessoas analfabetas ou apenas com a escolaridade básica, e que vivem isoladas no interior do país, sabem reconhecer um brasileiro pelo seu modo de falar e, na generalidade, são capazes de entendê-los sem dificuldades de maior. 
O contacto/interesse pela cultura brasileira é um facto transversal à sociedade portuguesa, dos mais pobres e desfavorecidos aos mais abastados.
Se me perguntarem se sempre foi assim, eu irei responder que é provável que não. Pelo menos não com esta expressão. 
Claro que antes das novelas - eu acho - já se consumia principalmente música do Brasil. Mas como o MOC já referiu o grande "gatilho" para essa aproximação tão abrangente - ainda que unilateral - foram, de facto, as novelas. No final dos anos setenta, se não estou em erro, os episódios finais de _Gabriela_ - uma das primeiras a serem exibidas por cá - até fizeram parar a Assembleia da República. Os deputados alteraram o horário das sessões para poderem assistir ao final da novela. Na televisão, em dois dos 4 canais nacionais de sinal aberto passam várias novelas por dia e algumas séries brasileiras. O cinema daí também marca presença regular, principalmente na televisão pública (estatal). São também frequentes as exibições de espectáculos musicais de artistas e bandas do Brasil. Além disto, temos uma oferta de canais por Cabo muito razoável, onde se inclui pelo menos um canal brasileiro.
Na música, o que acontece é que a produção do Brasil ocupa uma faixa importantíssima nas playlists das rádios e passa tanto nas emissoras nacionais quanto nas locais/regionais. Basicamente, ela é recebida como se fosse de música portuguesa. Exactamente com os mesmos privilégios e a mesma consideração.
É normal um artista/grupo brasileiro chegar ao primeiro lugar do Top de vendas de discos e por lá permanecer umas boas semanas ou mesmo vários meses. Um desses fenómenos foram, por exemplo, os Tribalistas. 
Não foi à toa que Chico Buarque, na sua última turnê, que teve início em São Paulo, escolheu Portugal para a segunda apresentação ao vivo do disco "Carioca", com sete espectáculos, todos eles lotados.
Outro aspecto, também importante, dessa influência, é que o Brasil sempre soube aproveitar o facto de o mercado editorial português de publicações impressas, principalmente livros técnicos e revistas (desde os "gibis" aos manuais universitários) ser, até alguns anos atrás, bastante incipiente e muito limitado, fazendo com que as publicações brasileiras fossem muito consumidas por cá. De certa forma, ainda o são, o que aconteceu foi que as edições portuguesas têm vindo a crescer em qualidade e variedade. Contudo, ainda acontece não encontrarmos edições portuguesas de bastantes livros técnicos. A solução é recorrer às edições brasileiras ou mesmo espanholas.

Enfim, ainda haveria muito para dizer, mas acho que já dá pra ficar com uma ideia mais clara de como este fluxo, quase inteiramente unidireccional, se processa. Como tudo isto pode afectar o nosso conhecimento das especificidades do português do Brasil? Tirem as suas próprias conclusões! 

Saudações.


----------



## edupa

Obrigado, Alentugano.

Adorei o que você escreveu.

Nunca havia pensado sobre o mercado editorial português e as conseqüências desta situação, ou seja, mais livros brasileiros em Portugal.

Aqui no Brasil a maioria das pessoas seria capaz de identificar um sotaque português. Acho.

Quanto à música, além do fato da desproporcionalidade de população que o Dennis apontou, acho que existe outra coisa que é o fato de o Brasil ser notoriamente um dos expoentes mundiais de música popular. São raros os países que produzem música popular com tanta profusão como o Brasil. A música brasileira influencia músicos do mundo inteiro. 

Isso não sou eu falando, mas os músicos de renome de vários países. Acho que a expectativa de que a música de Portugal tenha a mesma penetração aqui no Brasil é um tanto injusta.

Ainda sobre o mercado editorial português, fica aqui meu depoimento de contrapartida: não raramente me deparo com livros publicados em Portugal, geralmente traduções de livros gringos. Como já comentei anteriormente, tenho 3 livros de culinária impressos aí e vendidos em renomadas livrarias aqui em São Paulo. Normalmente. Confesso que eles causam confusão pelo vocabulário, mas ainda vou esclarecer algumas por aqui. 



Em tempo: eu fui ao Chico na noite de sábado na semana de estréia do show Carioca aqui em São Paulo! Só pra deixar vocês com inveja... 

 

Abraços e MUITO obrigado!


----------



## olivinha

Vou sair do tópico só um pouquinho (com sua licença, Edupa ), mas também gostaria de ver uma presença mais marcante de Portugal aqui no país vizinho. 
O


----------



## bribon

Concordo plenamente com os brasileiros. Desculpem o meu português...
Estive a morar (morando) em Portugal dois anos, e depois estive no Brasil, parece uma lingua completamente diferente.

Ja sei que aos portugueses gostam de saber que a sua lingua anda espalhada pelo mundo, mais nao é assim, o espanhol por exemplo e muito mais parecido, so troca em alguns paises o soutaque. Mais o português parece de outro planeta.

Por outro lado, pensem amigos portugueses que no Brasil os brasileiros nao percebem direito o portugues de Portugal, mais em Portugal sim percebem com claridade o que eu gosto de chamar lingua brasileira...

Obrigado pela atençao e um grande abraço, portugueses y brasileiros.


----------



## Outsider

Para os estrangeiros, as diferenças entre dialectos parecem sempre maiores que para os falantes nativos.


----------



## Alandria

Bem, eu também acho que alguns sotaques do Brasil parecem uma língua diferente da usada no meu estado...

Assim como já vi portugueses dizendo que não entendem os madeirenses e açorianos. Por quê? 

Também acrescento que a língua portuguesa tem mais sons sons que o Espanhol, dando uma maior variedade fonética, as variações fonéticas existentes no brasil são maiores do que as da língua castelhana inteira. E as existentes em Portugal ainda são maiores do que no Brasil.


----------



## Denis555

É, eu acho que as línguas "faladas" em Portugal e no Brasil são bem diferentes como eu já disse em outros tópicos. Por isso, não quero começar a debater esse assunto aqui. 

*Fico muito contente em saber que os portugueses entendem bem quando os brasileiros falam; o que infelizmente não acontece com os brasileiros. Mas seria possível se houvesse mais coisas de Portugal no Brasil.*

No entanto, devo dizer os portugueses continuam falando como os portugueses. Ou seja, a assimilação (no geral) é passiva. Isso mostra que é possível entender uma língua ou variante duma língua sem assimilá-la até um certo ponto. O bilingüismo (parcial) não é uma coisa incomum em várias partes do mundo. 
Isso tudo talvez porque não foi imposto que se deva falar assim. Isso não foi o caso no Brasil, com os índios, negros ou imigrantes europeus entre outros. É interessante notar que outrora foi *também* o caso de Portugal onde a população originária falante de várias línguas(como no Brasil) foi *colonizada* pelos romanos. Das línguas originárias, "indígenas" de Portugal se sabe muito pouco, tanto quanto o brasileiro sabe sobre as línguas indíginas brasileiras. Línguas pré-romanas de Portugal(em espanhol).

Sobre os "dialetos" brasileiros, eu não chamaria _eles _nem de dialetos, são pouquíssimos e com uma uniformidade muito acentuada, se comparados aos verdadeiros dialetos europeus. Isso é claro, pois o Brasil não teve tempo de desenvolver diferenças significativas, e nunca *terá* por causa das comunicações de hoje em dia.

Portugal teve muito mais tempo de desenvolver os seus vários dialetos numa época de pouca comunicação. Além do mais, os dialetos portugueses como outros da Itália, França, Espanha, etc não têm um centro comum recente, se desenvolveram independentemente uns dos outros.


----------



## Demetre

Gostaria de fazer uma crítica com relação ao que os portugueses chamam de português "brasileiro". Ora, a língua portuguesa é rica em dialetos, gírias e sotaques, independente do lugar onde esteja. Agora, a diferença mais marcante que noto entre Portugal e Brasil é o fato de Portugal usar habitualmente a 2ª pessoa e não usar o gerúndio. Se isso é motivo para classificar o idioma falado no Brasil como "brasileiro", eu acho muito pouca coisa.


----------



## MOC

Demetre, em primeiro lugar, os portugueses *E* os brasileiros, como poderá verificar em inúmeros tópicos deste fórum, usam português brasileiro e português europeu, para diferenciar os dois dialectos. Isto é feito acima de tudo para que os estrangeiros saibam o que utilizar, mediante o contexto em que se encontrem. O termo não é usado em tom pejorativo ou qualquer outra coisa que possa ser ofensiva.

Em segundo lugar, apesar de essas não serem as únicas diferenças, já que existem ligeiras diferenças a nível gramatical e também algumas a nível de vocabulário, não são os portugueses que mais pretendem classificar o idioma falado no Brasil como "brasileiro". Se ler com atenção o conteúdo dos vários tópicos sobre o assunto, aperceber-se-à que existem diferentes opiniões acerca do tema, tanto da parte de portugueses, como da parte de brasileiros, e até me parece que existem *mais* brasileiros a querer identificar o idioma como sendo diferente, do que propriamente portugueses.
Na minha opinião, o idioma é o mesmo e o dialecto é diferente. Tem as suas nuances regionais e sotaques diferentes, como também o têm os dialectos portugueses em África nos países de língua oficial portuguesa, mas o idioma é o mesmo. Isto, é claro, na minha opinião.


----------



## Pedrovski

bribon said:


> Estive a morar (morando) em Portugal dois anos, e depois estive no Brasil, parece uma lingua completamente diferente.
> 
> Ja sei que aos portugueses gostam de saber que a sua lingua anda espalhada pelo mundo, mais nao é assim, o espanhol por exemplo e muito mais parecido, so troca em alguns paises o soutaque. Mais o português parece de outro planeta.
> 
> Por outro lado, pensem amigos portugueses que no Brasil os brasileiros nao percebem direito o portugues de Portugal, mais em Portugal sim percebem com claridade o que eu gosto de chamar lingua brasileira...
> 
> Obrigado pela atençao e um grande abraço, portugueses y brasileiros.



Interessante a sua observação de achar que o conceito de língua portuguesa não é mais do que uma fantochada, uma ilusão criada com o intento de elevar a auto-estima de Portugal...  Ainda mais curioso é o facto de ser supostamente trilingue sem o aperceber.
Grato por partilhar connosco as suas reflecções tão... elucidantes.




olivinha said:


> Vou sair do tópico só um pouquinho (com sua licença, Edupa ), mas também gostaria de ver uma presença mais marcante de Portugal aqui no país vizinho.
> O



Olivinha, você que está tão perto da nobre Lusitania, tem que pensar fazer umas visitas de vez em quando cá. Vai ver que não se arrependerá.




Macunaíma said:


> Acho que nenhum dos portugueses neste fórum faz idéia do quanto Portugal é para o brasileiro médio um país desconhecido, quase como a Dinamarca ou a Noruega ( até o bacalhau norueguês já anda mais conhecido por aqui...).



Tem razão Macu. Tenho muita dificuldade em perceber como é que um Brasileiro minimamente instruído possa desconhecer a existência de Portugal. Eu explico: mais cedo ou mais tarde pensará: Como é que se criou este país que é o Brasil? Porque é que eu falo português se sou Brasileiro? Isto sem falar que a aprendizagem do relato do famoso grito nas margens do Ipiranga de D Pedro I (IV de Portugal) é um "must" em qualquer aula introdutória da História do Brasil.
Embora verdade seja dita, lembro-me de há meses atrás ter lido uma crónica num jornal de um viajante português que estava de passagem pelo Brasil, mais especificamente em Manaus. Um Brasileiro perguntou-lhe de onde é que vinha, e esse viajante respondeu-lhe que vinha de Portugal. O Brasileiro de seguida perguntou se vinha da Ásia, qualquer coisa assim...


----------



## Outsider

*Pedrovski*, eu não sei se o Macunaíma se referia ao conhecimento da existência de Portugal, mas não me parece que fosse esse o caso. Uma coisa é saber que existe um país com esse nome, ou (talvez) que ele teve uma ligação ao Brasil no passado. Outra coisa é estar informado acerca da cultura, da história ou da geografia de Portugal.


----------



## Pedrovski

Outsider said:


> *Pedrovski*, eu não sei se o Macunaíma se referia ao conhecimento da existência de Portugal, mas não me parece que fosse esse o caso. Uma coisa é saber que existe um país com esse nome, ou (talvez) que ele teve uma ligação ao Brasil no passado. Outra coisa é estar informado acerca da cultura, da história ou da geografia de Portugal.



Ok, talvez tenha interpretado mal. Mas inferi que um Brasileiro pôr Portugal ao mesmo nível do que a Dinamarca ou a Noruega em termos de conhecimento era equivalente a não saber praticamente nada.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Olivinha, você que está tão perto da nobre Lusitania, tem que pensar fazer umas visitas de vez em quando cá. Vai ver que não se arrependerá.


Mas, Pedrovski, eu já visitei sua nobre Lusitania: linda de norte a sul! O único que me incomodou um pouco foi tanto coentro na comida. Ou seja, nada. 
O que eu me referia é que sendo Espanha e Portugal vizinhos, me surpreende não ver mais de Portugal por aqui. Só isso.


----------



## PTlusitano

Boas.


Crio este tópico apenas a título de curiosidade para discutir diferenças linguísticas existentes no Brasil e em Portugal. O objectivo não é criar conflitos sobre quem está certo e quem está errado.

Posto isto, o que noto mais diferente até nem é tanto a pronúncia, mas sim o vocabulário. Como é que é com vocês? Vocabulário ou pronúncia?

 Nas telenovelas que passam aqui em Portugal até se percebe praticamente todas as palavras, mas por exemplo, em filmes como Cidade de Deus e Tropa de Elite, tive algumas dificuldades de compreensão, principalmente quando eram pessoas mais pobres, que viviam nas favelas, talvez porque não tiveram acesso a educação. 
Como não conheço a realidade Brasileira gostava de ouvir a vossa opinião sobre a relação entre a pobreza e a língua. Em Portugal os mais pobres costumam falar pior Português, mas penso que não se verifica um contraste tão grande como no Brasil (a julgar pelas telenovelas vs. Cidade de Deus ou Tropa de Elite).

............. (no outro tópico)

Já agora, se no Brasil usar a 2º pessoa do singular, como em "Como é que te chamas?", "Tens quantos anos?", "Onde é que moras?", é considerado ofensivo?


Cumprimentos.


----------



## uchi.m

PTlusitano said:


> -Cara - Não sei bem como traduzir coisas como "E aí cara", "Como vai o cara?". Não consigo encontrar um equivalente Português.


Ora pois? Não se costuma mais dizer _ó pá_



PTlusitano said:


> Já agora, se no Brasil usar a 2º pessoa do singular, como em "Como é que te chamas?", "Tens quantos anos?", "Onde é que moras?", é considerado ofensivo?


Não é ofensivo; aliás, em certos lugares do Brasil, é assim mesmo que se pergunta


----------



## Istriano

PTlusitano said:


> Já agora, se no Brasil usar a 2º pessoa do singular, como em "Como é que te chamas?", "Tens quantos anos?", "Onde é que moras?", é considerado ofensivo?
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos.


 Não é ofensivo, mas soa muito formal.
(Assim se fala(va) no Maranhão, mas hoje em dia há uma '' invasão'' da forma *lhe*. )

O uso do tu varia muito. Na cidade de Salvador seu uso é censurado, se usa só você, e o tu é uma coisa ''do interior, da roça''.
E no interior baiano o tu se usa assim:

_Tu veio na festa.
Não vi tu dançar.
Tu quer que eu te/lhe convide? _ou _Tu quer que eu convide tu?
Ela mandou um abraço para tu.
Tu se cuida/cuide, viu?
_
Ou seja, não é nada raro se usar _tu _com _lhe _e _se_. 
O tu virou um sinônimo de você, e por isso aparecem formas como:_  Vi tu (=Vi você)_ e _Mandei para tu (=Mandei para você)._
Ivete é do interior da Bahia, e escreve assim no Twitter quando fala com suas sobrinhas. 


Não acho que as pessoas ricas falem melhor que as pessoas pobres.
Ricos e pobres usam formas semelhantes (_Vi ela, Cheguei em casa, Me chamo, Entre eu e você_, _deixa eu ver_) nas situações informais.
A única diferença: as pessoas escolarizadas sabem escrever uma carta formal, ou uma redação.
Nem tem a ver com ser pobre ou não: Xuxa e Luciana Gimenez são mais ricas que qualquer professor de português.


----------



## PTlusitano

Insanitos said:


> *
> -Cara -*
> Cara é cara né, tanto aí quanto aqui. "E aí cara" - "Coé cara, beleza?" mais ou menos assim que utilizamos por aqui.
> *
> -Planejar e liberar*
> Não entendi muito bem o que quer saber dessas palavras, são duas palavras diferentes. Não tem muito o que dizer, "Planejar" é quando estamos planejando algo, e "Liberar" é mais utilizado para quando queremos liberar alguma coisa ou alguém. Digo no dia-a-dia né, em conversas normais e comuns por aqui. Desculpa, mas não me veio à cabeça nenhum outro exemplo para falar essas duas.



Obrigado por todas as respostas.

Nós aqui não usamos cara. Dizemos coisas como: "Como é que vais/vai?", "Então, está tudo bem?".


Quanto a planejar e liberar, queria só saber o que está na sua origem, porque embora parecidas com o que se usa cá, nós dizemos planear e libertar.




Bahiano said:


> Olá gente,
> 
> minha esposa (baiana) está tentando tirar a carteira aqui na Alemanha. Para facilitar, ela quis fazer a prova teórica em português e assim, para se preparar, comprou as folhas portuguesas. Só que elas existem somente em português europeu e minha baianinha estava realmente com problemas de entendê-las.
> No final das contas, ela fez a prova em alemão e ... PASSOU!
> 
> Há duas coisas - pelo menos as que me lembro - que fizeram a maior confusão:
> 
> viatura (PT) = Qualquer veículo para transporte de pessoas ou de coisas.
> viatura (BR) = Carro da polícia.
> 
> peão (PT) - pedestre (BR) = Pessoa que anda a pé.
> 
> Um abraço, Ba_*h*_iano



Não estou a ver porque há confusão em viatura, que significa quase a mesma coisa, quando há outras palavras totalmente diferentes.

Nós aqui dizemos: "Caminho pedestre". Ou seja, é um caminho para os peões.



Istriano said:


> Não é ofensivo, mas soa muito formal.
> (Assim se fala(va) no Maranhão, mas hoje em dia há uma '' invasão'' da forma *lhe*. )
> 
> O uso do tu varia muito. Na cidade de Salvador seu uso é censurado, se usa só você, e o tu é uma coisa ''do interior, da roça''.
> E no interior baiano o tu se usa assim:
> 
> _Tu veio na festa.
> Não vi tu dançar.
> Tu quer que eu te/lhe convide? _ou _Tu quer que eu convide tu?
> Ela mandou um abraço para tu.
> Tu se cuida/cuide, viu?
> _
> Ou seja, não é nada raro se usar _tu _com _lhe _e _se_.
> O tu virou um sinônimo de você, e por isso aparecem formas como:_  Vi tu (=Vi você)_ e _Mandei para tu (=Mandei para você)._
> Ivete é do interior da Bahia, e escreve assim no Twitter quando fala com suas sobrinhas.



Isso é mesmo muito estranho. Aqui pode-se dizer: "Eu vi-te lá" (tratamento informal), "Eu vi-o lá" (tratamento formal). Não se costuma usar "Eu vi você lá", mas não estaria incorrecto. Agora "Eu vi tu lá" é que nunca ninguém usaria.


Já agora, vocês conseguem perceber os livros de Saramago ou de Eça de Queirós?


----------



## anaczz

> "Já agora, vocês conseguem perceber os livros de Saramago ou de Eça de Queirós?"


Claro que sim! Sempre há expressões regionais, expressões antigas, mas nada que comprometa a compreensão geral.
Às vezes chego a ter a impressão de que o Saramago é mais lido e admirado no Brasil do que em Portugal. Ouvi falar muito mal dele em Portugal, ouvi muitas pessoas raivosas com relação a ele e ouvi muita, mas muita gente mesmo, dizer que não gosta da sua obra.
E "vocês"? Conseguem perceber um livro de Guimarães Rosa ou de Mário de Andrade?


----------



## nick1990

PTlusitano said:


> Já agora, vocês conseguem perceber os livros de Saramago ou de Eça de Queirós?


perfeitamente! o saramago, então, muitas vezes era o número 1 das listas de best-seller no brasil. até hoje é presente de aniversário certo, ou de natal, o que me deixa muito contente. o eça é muito respeitado também, mas menos lido pela massa. e cada vez se lê mais literatura africana em língua portuguesa no brasil, é verdade que às vezes com um glossário no fim do livro.pessoal a nossa língua é uma só e várias!


----------



## PTlusitano

anaczz said:


> Claro que sim! Sempre há expressões regionais, expressões antigas, mas nada que comprometa a compreensão geral.
> Às vezes chego a ter a impressão de que o Saramago é mais lido e admirado no Brasil do que em Portugal. Ouvi falar muito mal dele em Portugal, ouvi muitas pessoas raivosas com relação a ele e ouvi muita, mas muita gente mesmo, dizer que não gosta da sua obra.
> E "vocês"? Conseguem perceber um livro de Guimarães Rosa ou de Mário de Andrade?



Em primeiro lugar é preciso perceber que ele era um comunista e isso cria logo certos conflitos a nível pessoal. Depois, eu também só li 1 livro dele, o Memorial do Convento, mas deu logo para perceber a influência comunista no livro e também pode haver quem não goste.

Ah, e o facto de ele ter sempre algo contra a Igreja, ter ido para Espanha, ter proposto a união Ibérica, e a sua escrita não respeitar muitas regras, também não ajuda.

Quanto ao segundo aspecto...Bem, eu não sou um leitor muito assíduo e nunca li um livro desses autores. No ensino escolar penso que se costuma dar é Jorge Amado e/ou Machado de Assis. No meu tempo, há cerca de 10 anos, li 2 livros de Jorge Amado e se bem me lembro não tive grandes problemas em perceber.


----------



## machadinho

nicolai.rostov said:


> e cada vez se lê mais literatura africana em língua portuguesa no brasil, é verdade que às vezes com um glossário no fim do livro.


É lamentável este fórum não contar com lusófonos da África e Ásia.


----------



## anaczz

Pois é... às vezes aparece um ou outro, mas faz uma perguntinha e depois some.



> Em primeiro lugar é preciso perceber que ele era um comunista e isso  cria logo certos conflitos a nível pessoal. Depois, eu também só li 1  livro dele, o Memorial do Convento, mas deu logo para perceber a  influência comunista no livro e também pode haver quem não goste.
> Ah, e o facto de ele ter sempre algo contra a Igreja, ter ido para  Espanha, ter proposto a união Ibérica, e a sua escrita não respeitar  muitas regras, também não ajuda.


Pois...
Estou lendo o Memorial do Convento agora e fora esse faltam apenas 4 para ter lido todos os romances dele. Adorei quase todos!

E por falar em comunistas, Jorge Amado também o era... E?


----------



## okporip

PTlusitano said:


> Posto isto, o que noto mais diferente até nem é tanto a pronúncia, mas  sim o vocabulário. Como é que é com vocês? Vocabulário ou pronúncia? -
> _
> Diferenças  de vocabulário, claro que existem, mas não acho tão relevantes. Para  mim, o que mais conta são, sim, as de pronúncia e, sobretudo, as de  sintaxe, construção das frases e "jeito de se expressar" (especialmente  na língua falada). Há um certo tempo (1994), morei por dois meses em  Portugal. Desde então, guardo comigo duas convicções: primeiro, a de que  é exagerado dizer que não falamos a mesma língua e, segundo, que a  falamos de modos realmente distintos, o que é, sem dúvida, fascinante,  mas muitas vezes gera problemas de compreensão mútua. Refiro-me a  problemas mais profundos do que simplesmente não captar a pronúncia de  uma palavra em que as vogais quase não se escutam, desconhecer um  vocábulo específico ou constatar que um mesmo termo pode ter  significados e cargas semânticas diferentes (como acontece, por exemplo,  com 'cu'). São problemas derivados do fato de portugueses e brasileiros  nos servirmos dos recursos linguísticos de maneiras diferentes. Cedendo  à tentação da generalização rápida, os do lado de cá talvez sejamos  mais ambíguos, maleáveis, flexíveis, imprecisos, abertos no uso da  língua que nos une/ separa, ao passo que vocês seriam mais diretos,  estritos, rígidos, precisos, objetivos.   _
> 
> Nas telenovelas que passam aqui em Portugal até se percebe praticamente  todas as palavras, mas por exemplo, em filmes como Cidade de Deus e  Tropa de Elite, tive algumas dificuldades de compreensão, principalmente  quando eram pessoas mais pobres, que viviam nas favelas, talvez porque  não tiveram acesso a educação.
> Como não conheço a realidade Brasileira gostava de ouvir a vossa opinião  sobre a relação entre a pobreza e a língua. Em Portugal os mais pobres  costumam falar pior Português, mas penso que não se verifica um  contraste tão grande como no Brasil (a julgar pelas telenovelas vs.  Cidade de Deus ou Tropa de Elite) -
> _
> Honestamente, não acho que  seja uma questão de os mais pobres falarem "pior". O que acontece, na  minha opinião, é que filmes como os mencionados procuram caracterizar  personagens por meio de recursos linguísticos. Certamente, o mundo das  favelas e o do crime (que têm intersecções, mas não são a mesma coisa) são  muito ricos em expressões e modos próprios de falar, e acho que é isso  o que chama a atenção dos espectadores - de brasileiros de classe média e  escolaridade avançada também, mas imagino que ainda mais de portugueses._
> 
> ............. (no outro tópico)
> 
> Já agora, se no Brasil usar a 2º pessoa do singular, como em "Como é que  te chamas?", "Tens quantos anos?", "Onde é que moras?", é considerado  ofensivo? -
> _
> Como já dito, não é ofensivo e, ao contrário, é  mesmo comum em algumas regiões do país (em muitas delas, porém, com  "misturas" do tipo: "você não lembra? eu te contei..." ou "e tu, quantos  anos tem")._


----------



## mglenadel

A verdade mais pura é que lusófonos cultos não têm qualquer dificuldade de entender o que escrevem do outro lado do Atlântico. Algumas palavras podem ser diferentes, mas também o são palavras usadas no Norte e no Sul (do Brasil e de Portugal). A sintaxe pode ser um pouco diferente, mas não o suficiente para que não se entenda. Quando há gíria, contudo, é certamente mais difícil, mas essa é a função da gíria: alienar seus não-falantes. Daí a dificuldade de se entender "Cidade de Deus" fora do Brasil (e em certa medida, diga-se de passagem, fora do Rio de Janeiro). Entender Saramago é muito mais fácil que entender o tio Zé, nascido em Portela, morando em Matosinhos, contando como foi a caçada.


----------



## PTlusitano

Em abono da verdade, às vezes percebe-se melhor um Brasileiro do que um Açoriano.

E dentro do Brasil, a noção que tenho é que para um Português é mais fácil entender alguém de São Paulo ou do Rio de Janeiro do que por exemplo, alguém do norte ou da Amazónia.

Já agora, nesta entrevista com a presidente Dilma, nota-se bem uma falha na comunicação (aos 16 minutos e 17 segundos)
:


----------



## Istriano

Pois é. A culpa nem é de Dilma. Vocês falam muito rápido, mais rápido que nosso cérebro pode ''processar'' os sons da fala de vocês.
Prestando muita atenção nos sons, muitas vezes se perde alguma palavra aqui, outra ali, e daí a compreensão não é de 100 %. 
Entender vocês falando exige um baita esforço, e nem todos querem se ''submeter'' a isso. Por isso, as novelas da SIC foram todas dubladas.
Mas mesmo em Portugal, a presença de brasileirismos sintáticos, ortográficos e léxicos pode afastar o leitor do conteúdo: por isso os livros de Paulo Coelho e uns outros autores modernos são traduzidos para o português lusitano.
Os livros dele não apostam no caráter brasileiro (como os livros de Jorge Amado ou Guimarães Rosa), por isso os leitores querem lê-los na sua variante, e não na original, pois aqui todo brasileirismo é redundante.
Por isso eu também preferiria os livros de Saramago em português brasileiro, porque seus livros não são locais (descrevendo a vida dos portugueses ou a sociedade lusa), mas gerais.


----------



## anaczz

Istriano said:


> Pois é. A culpa nem é de Dilma. Vocês falam muito rápido, mais rápido que nosso cérebro pode ''processar'' os sons da fala de vocês.
> Por isso eu também preferiria os livros de Saramago em português brasileiro, porque seus livros não são locais (descrevendo a vida dos portugueses ou a sociedade lusa), mas gerais.


Talvez haja portugueses que também prefeririam os livros do Saramago em português de Portugal... Porque o que ele usa é o português do Saramago.
Diga-se de passagem, como fã de carteirinha, nem posso imaginar os livros dele escritos de outra forma que não a original, sem adulterar seu conteúdo e, embora não caiba aqui uma discussão literária, apesar dos temas, muitas vezes universais, de reflexão sobre a sociedade atual, vejo umas cores  muito portuguesas em todos os romances do Saramago (com exceção, talvez, do Ensaio sobre a Cegueira), muitos traços culturais particulares de Portugal, de tal forma que não consigo imaginar o enredo passado em outro lugar que não seja Portugal, mesmo quando ele diz que é um país distante, com reis e rainhas, basta ler um pouquinho e você vê que ele está falando de Portugal.


----------



## Vanda

Na verdade, Ana, o Saramago tem uma cláusula com as editoras brasileiras: nenhum livro dele é ''traduzido'' para o Brasil.


----------



## Alentugano

Vanda said:


> Na verdade, Ana, o Saramago tem uma cláusula com as editoras brasileiras: nenhum livro dele é ''traduzido'' para o Brasil.


Pessoalmente, prefiro ler as obras na versão original e não vejo nenhuma razão para essas adaptações, a não ser o apelo à preguiça mental. Traduzir lusitanismos para português brasileiro ou a inversa retira valor ao escrito original e, além disso, não há dúvida que não se resolva com uma nota de rodapé...


----------



## marta12

Em Portugal, infelizmente, as grande maioria das pessoas mais conservadoras e de direita, acham que só do estrangeiro vem boa coisa, ou seja, nunca gostam dos seus conterrâneos, talvez porque a inveja também é, mais uma vez infelizmente, uma dominante portuguesa.

É bom não esquecer que Saramago foi viver para Espanha depois de um secretário de estado da Cultura, cujo nome não me lembro, ter retirado o seu livro _O Evangelho Segundo Jesus Cristo_ da lista dos livros que iam concorrer a prémios internacionais.
Como é que foi possível esta besteira?

Por acaso, e segundo o meu ponto de vista_, O Memorial do Convento_ é talvez o livro de Saramago onde não aparece nada das suas convincções políticas.

Quanto à música e literatura portuguesa não aparecerem muito no Brasil, também é bom perceberem que os brasileiros *são convidados a vir cá*, enquanto os portugueses não são convidados a irem ao Brasil.


----------



## PTlusitano

Istriano said:


> Pois é. A culpa nem é de Dilma. Vocês falam muito rápido, mais rápido que nosso cérebro pode ''processar'' os sons da fala de vocês.
> Prestando muita atenção nos sons, muitas vezes se perde alguma palavra aqui, outra ali, e daí a compreensão não é de 100 %.



Neste caso, não teve a ver com rapidez. A Dilma simplesmente não entendeu a expressão "mau feitio", porque segundo ela significa outra coisa no Brasil.





marta12 said:


> Em Portugal, infelizmente, as grande maioria das pessoas mais conservadoras e de direita, acham que só do estrangeiro vem boa coisa, ou seja, nunca gostam dos seus conterrâneos, talvez porque a inveja também é, mais uma vez infelizmente, uma dominante portuguesa.
> 
> É bom não esquecer que Saramago foi viver para Espanha depois de um secretário de estado da Cultura, cujo nome não me lembro, ter retirado o seu livro _O Evangelho Segundo Jesus Cristo_ da lista dos livros que iam concorrer a prémios internacionais.
> Como é que foi possível esta besteira?
> 
> Por acaso, e segundo o meu ponto de vista_, O Memorial do Convento_ é talvez o livro de Saramago onde não aparece nada das suas convincções políticas.
> 
> Quanto à música e literatura portuguesa não aparecerem muito no Brasil, também é bom perceberem que os brasileiros *são convidados a vir cá*, enquanto os portugueses não são convidados a irem ao Brasil.




Em Portugal, infelizmente, a grande maioria das pessoas de esquerda acha que o que é bom é viver com dinheiro emprestado do estrangeiro. Quem pelos vistos não consegue viver sem o estrangeiro é a esquerda Portuguesa.
Quem também é dominado pela inveja ao ponto de querer acabar com os ricos não é certamente a direita Portuguesa.

A liberdade para a esquerda só deve existir quando não são afectados. Note-se o barulho que fizeram quando o governo, que é uma entidade livre de escolher os livros que quer levar a concurso, no seu legítimo direito decide não levar o livro de Saramago a concurso.

No Memorial do Convento está lá a temática da luta de classes, bem expressa nos trabalhadores do convento que são os oprimidos, e também a luta contra a religião.


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> Quanto à música e literatura portuguesa não aparecerem muito no Brasil, também é bom perceberem que os brasileiros *são convidados a vir cá*, enquanto os portugueses não são convidados a irem ao Brasil.



É que o Brasil já não é um país de imigração. O país se fechou bastante na época da ditadura militar. Mesmo hoje em dia, é mais fácil para qualquer estrangeiro ir morar na Suíça que no Brasil.
Uma amiga minha (que é italiana) tentou se mudar para o Brasil, mas não deu certo. Médicos estrangeiros no Brasil só podem trabalhar com o visto de permanência (difícil de obter) e não com o visto de trabalho.
Depois de dois anos de luta com a burocracia tupiniquim, ela voltou para a Europa, e agora trabalha na Suíça. ''Médicos sem fronteiras'' no Brasil só aceitam brasileiros, e não médicos estrangeiros,
o que é uma coisa que só acontece no Brasil. 

Então, não é nenhum preconceito com os portugueses, mas com qualquer estrangeiro, infelizmente.
Acho que os fenômenos comuns nos EUA (A. Schwarzeneger) ou na Índia (Sônia Gandhi) não poderão se dar no Brasil.

A única imigração hoje em dia é da Bolívia e esses imigrantes sofrem discriminação.


----------



## marta12

Olá Istriano

Não estava a falr de discriminação. estava a tentar explicar que as editoras portuguesas editam livros autores brasileiros, pouco é verdade, mas mesmo assim estão interessadas tal como as empresas de espectáculo convidam os brasileiros a virem cantar e, ou editam os cd.
Do Brasil não se vê esse interesse e sem ele não há hipótese de a música portuguesa aparecer.
No entanto ressalvo  os actores que têm sido convidados a irem trabalhar no Brasil.

Digo isto sem a mínima crítica, mas tão só como uma constatação.


----------



## Istriano

Se os cantores portugueses cantassem em português brasileiro, não teria(m) problemas. 
Os cantores ingleses se esforçam para cantar em inglês americano para poderem conquistar o mercado estadunidense. 
Não me lembro de ter ouvido _evribôdi_ _dáns dáns _numa música feita no Reino Unido, é só: evribádi  dêns dêns 

As bandas como Santamaria ou Anjos fariam um sucesso no Brasil se cantassem em português brasileiro.


----------



## anaczz

O(s) Madredeus andaram fazendo bastante sucesso por aqui. Maria João e Mário Laginha também e acabaram por fazer um CD só com músicas brasileiras. Manuela Azevedo gravou com a Fernanda Takai (?) ex-Patofu. O Sérgio Godinho gravou e fez música com o Chico Buarque. Nem sempre (aliás, quase nunca) as boas coisas brasileiras e estrangeiras estão no circuito comercial normal, mas estão por aí sim. Ah! Zambujo, um jovem fadista, gravou um CD lindo, com alguns "clássicos" da MPB, "vestidos" de fado.




			
				Istriano said:
			
		

> Médicos estrangeiros no Brasil só podem trabalhar com o visto de permanência (difícil de obter) e não com o visto de trabalho.


Igualzinho ao que aconteceu comigo em Portugal, isto é, no tempo em que ainda concediam autorização de permanência... Agora já nem isso... Fora a trabalheira e a frustração para conseguir as equivalências de curso.
Era assim: só podia trabalhar com autorização de permanência e só podia ter autorização de permanência se tivesse trabalho... Levou 2 anos para conseguir trabalhar.
isso os portugueses e os brasileiros também têm em comum, estar sempre a dizer: "Só nesta terra acontecem essas coisas!"


----------



## okporip

anaczz said:


> O(s) Madredeus andaram fazendo bastante sucesso por aqui. Maria João e Mário Laginha também e acabaram por fazer um CD só com músicas brasileiras. Manuela Azevedo gravou com a Fernanda Takai (?) ex-Patofu. O Sérgio Godinho gravou e fez música com o Chico Buarque. Nem sempre (aliás, quase nunca) as boas coisas brasileiras e estrangeiras estão no circuito comercial normal, mas estão por aí sim. Ah! Zambujo, um jovem fadista, gravou um CD lindo, com alguns "clássicos" da MPB, "vestidos" de fado.



Sim, e o Caetano Veloso gravou o fado "Estranha forma de vida". E não vamos nem lembrar do Roberto Leal. Mas acho que a escala da penetração da música brasileira na indústria cultural portuguesa não se compara com esse vice-versa.


----------



## anaczz

O Roberto Leal quase já se tornou um apátrida: os portugueses juram que ele é brasileiro e os brasileiros, que ele é português...


----------



## machadinho

marta12 said:


> estava a tentar explicar que as editoras portuguesas editam livros autores brasileiros, pouco é verdade, mas mesmo assim estão interessadas [...]


Há vários portugueses editados no Brasil: Miguel Torga, Saramago, Lobo Antunes, Alexandre Herculano, Maria Gabriela Llansol, Teolinda Gersão, Florbela Espanca, Eça, Antero de Quental, Pessoa, Cesário Verde, Camilo, Bocage, Mariana Alcoforado, Gonçalo M Tavares, Camões e Eduardo Lourenço. Menciono esses porque estão na minha estante; certamente há muito mais no mercado.

Quanto às "traduções", acho uma prática detestável.


----------



## PTlusitano

Traduzem Camões no Brasil???


----------



## machadinho

Onde disse que traduzem?


----------



## Istriano

Camões não, nem Florbela Espanca. Só se ''traduz'' a literatura moderna (1950-2011). Visto que nunca aparecem nomes de tradutores, se trata de uma ''adaptação'' (eufemismo de tradução).


----------



## mglenadel

Se traduzem Shakespeare para inglês na Inglaterra, porque não Camões para português?


----------



## marta12

Olá machadinho

Não sabia que havia tantos, as minhas desculpas.

Todos eles também estão nas minhas estantes


----------



## Istriano

O Alquimista na versão original:


> – Como *aprendeu* a ler? – perguntou a *moça* a certa altura.
> – Como todas as outras pessoas – respondeu o rapaz. – Na escola.
> – E, se *sabe *ler, então por que *é* apenas um pastor?
> O rapaz deu uma desculpa qualquer para não responder *aquela *pergunta.




Tradução lusitana:


> -Como *aprendeste *a ler? -perguntou a*  rapariga* a certa altura.
> -Como todas as outras pessoas- respondeu o rapaz. - Na escola.
> -E, se *sabes *ler, então por que *és *apenas um pastor?
> O rapaz deu uma desculpa qualquer para não responder *àquela* pergunta.


----------



## machadinho

marta12 said:


> Olá machadinho
> 
> Não sabia que havia tantos, as minhas desculpas.
> 
> Todos eles também estão nas minhas estantes


E há muito mais nas livrarias. Porém, quando posso, prefiro ler portugueses editados em Portugal por causa das tais pequenas adaptações. Cheguei a trocar minhas obras do Eça editadas pela Nova Aguilar, novinhas em folha, pelas da Lello & Irmãos, _de segunda mão,_ só por causa de detalhes como "cônego" em vez de "cónego".

Mas felizmente as  editoras em geral *não* fazem adaptações tão profundas como as citadas pelo Istriano.


----------



## Vanda

> É que o Brasil já não é um país de imigração. O país se fechou bastante na época da ditadura militar. Mesmo hoje em dia, é mais fácil para qualquer estrangeiro ir morar na Suíça que no Brasil.
> Uma amiga minha (que é italiana) tentou se mudar para o Brasil, mas não deu certo. Médicos estrangeiros no Brasil só podem trabalhar com o visto de permanência (difícil de obter) e não com o visto de trabalho.



Mudou isso, Istriano. Itacaré foi tomada pelos franceses, Porto Seguro pelos italianos e neste ano, no primeiro semestre do ano, o Ministério do Trabalho concedeu 26.545 vistos de trabalho a profissionais de outros países. Pela falta de mão de obra especializada o Brasil está escancarando as portas para os estrangeiros com habilidades, principalmente na área tecnológica.  O noivo português da minha prima, está mestrando em Portugal e vindo trabalhar aqui.
Voltando às traduções de  livros portugueses, graças a Deus, os clássicos portugueses foram todos autênticos até pouco tempo atrás, sem tradução, e nem sabia que tinham apelado para a ''tradução'' deles. Deveria ser proibido, ou como Saramago e Miguel Souza Tavares, acho, ter cláusulas proibindo a tradução.
E, Martita, os artistas portugueses não são convidados para virem aqui porque não os conhecemos; acho que falta muito marketing da parte deles. Os brasileiros sempre adoraram os atores portugueses que por cá chegaram.


----------



## marta12

Olá Vanda

Eu ressalvei os atores. 
Há uma parceria entre a Globo e a SIC, um canal de televisão português, que tem provocado convites a atores portugueses para trabalharem em telenovelas brasileiras e que têm tido sucesso.
Muito antes disso, sabemos que os nossos melhores atores foram reconhecidos no Brasil e todos eles/elas reconhecem terem sido muito bem recebidos pelos brasileiros.

Quanto aos músicos, não sei bem como se processa o marketing, por isso não posso falar.
O que sei é que as editoras portuguesas e as rádios sempre aceitaram a música brasileira.
A primeira vez, bem não tenho a certeza se foi a primeira vez, porque também veio ao Casino do Estoril fazer uma passagem de ano pelo sucesso que teve com _A Banda_, que Chico Buarque veio a Portugal foi, se não estou errada, nos finais dos anos sessenta, com a peça _Morte e Vida de Severina_, que foi proibida pela censura, mas que mesmo assim se realizou às escondidas. 
Não sei por quem foi convidado a vir, mas sei que  estudantes de todo o país vieram a Lisboa para o ouvirem.
Já nessa altura nos interessávamos pela música brasileira e não sei se houve marketing por parte das editoras brasileiras ou se foram os locutores dos programas de rádio que pesquisavam o que havia nos mercados estrangeiros.

Também sei que houve um espectáculo no Teatro Villaret, logo a seguir à sua fundação em 1964, com Vinicius de Moraes, Nara Leaão e penso que Tom Jobim.
Houve marketing nessa altura, ou houve só interesse do nosso lado pela vossa cultura?


----------



## guihenning

> Obrigado pelas explicações das contrações no portugues europeu falado. Eu nao consigo entender bem o portugues europeu precisamente pelas contracoes  desse tipo. Mais, o portugues brasileiro compreendo com muita mais facilidade. Quando vejo a RTP tenho que escutar com concentracao maxima para entender alguma coisa. Terrivel pra mim.
> Voce sabe se esta pronuncia em Portugal  e' considerada correta e  aceitada  pela Academia das Ciencias de Lisboa  e se o portugues europeu foi sempre falado assim com contracoes?


O português do Brasil é o retrato de como era o português europeu no passado, em diferentes épocas. É até mais próximo ao português medieval que o português de Portugal corrente; com ritmo mais lento e vogais mais claramente pronunciadas. A velocidade da fala em Portugal parece ter aumento lá por volta do século XVII e com isso trouxe as famosas síncopes. No que toca as outras perguntas apenas um português pode-lhe clarificar melhor...


----------



## markomario

guihenning said:


> O português do Brasil é o retrato de como era o português europeu no passado, em diferentes épocas. É até mais próximo ao português medieval que o português de Portugal corrente; com ritmo mais lento e vogais mais claramente pronunciadas. A velocidade da fala em Portugal parece ter aumento lá por volta do século XVII e com isso trouxe as famosas síncopes. No que toca as outras perguntas apenas um português pode-lhe clarificar melhor...


 

Obrigado, algumas vogais  em portugues brasileiro falado existem mas em portugues europeu falado desaparecem. Entao a compreensao pra um estrangeiro e' mais dificil.  Neste caso - Ncht' kazu -  portuges europeu   Nesti kazu - portugues brasileiro. 
Mas os Brasileiros tem dificuldades em compreender o portugues europeu ?


----------



## markomario

Um artigo muito interessante.    _"Este falar português, cada vez mais cheio de "chês" e de "jês", é francamente desagradável ao ouvido, afasta cada vez mais a pronúncia em relação à grafia das palavras e torna o português europeu uma língua de sonoridade exótica, cada vez mais incompreensível já não somente para os espanhóis (apesar da facilidade com que nós os entendemos a eles), mas inclusive para os brasileiros, cujo português mantém a pronúncia bem aberta das vogais e uma rigorosa separação de todas as sílabas das palavras." _ 

http://www.publico.pt/espaco-publico/jornal/cronica-do-falar-lisboetes-138178


----------



## Darth Nihilus

markomario said:


> Mas os Brasileiros tem dificuldades em compreender o portugues europeu ?



Bem pouca. Em geral nos entendemos muito bem. Sempre que ouço PE, eu particularmente preciso de um minuto de "tune-in", como se estivesse ajustando a frequência de um radio. Depois disso fica fácil entender. Mas se eu fosse abordado por um português no Brasil, é capaz de eu não entender suas primeiras frases. Demoraria alguns segundinhos até eu me tocar que ele está falando português.


----------



## markomario

Darth Nihilus said:


> Bem pouca. Em geral nos entendemos muito bem. Sempre que ouço PE, eu particularmente preciso de um minuto de "tune-in", como se estivesse ajustando a frequência de um radio. Depois disso fica fácil entender. Mas se eu fosse abordado por um português no Brasil, é capaz de eu não entender suas primeiras frases. Demoraria alguns segundinhos até eu me tocar que ele está falando português.



Obrigado, eu fiz esta pergunta porque ha tambem portugueses que dizem que os brasileiros tem grandes dificuldades em perceber os portugueses. 
 O extracto do artigo  http://www.publico.pt/espaco-publico/jornal/cronica-do-falar-lisboetes-138178_ 
A propósito do português do Brasil, vou contar uma pequena história que se passou comigo. Na minha primeira visita a esse país, fui uma vez convidado para um programa de televisão em Florianópolis (Santa Catarina). Logo me avisaram que precisava de falar devagar e tentar não comer os sons, sob pena de não ser compreendido pelo público brasileiro, que tem enormes dificuldades em compreender a língua comum, tal como falada correntemente em Portugal. Devo ter-me saído airosamente do desafio, porque, no final, já em "off", o entrevistador comentou: "O senhor fala muito bem português." (Queria ele dizer que eu tinha falado um português inteligível para o ouvido brasileiro.) Não me ocorreu melhor do que retorquir:- Sabe, fomos nós que o inventámos...Por vezes conto esta estória aos meus alunos de mestrado brasileiros, quando se me queixam de que nos primeiros tempos da sua estada em Portugal têm grandes dificuldades em perceber os portugueses, justamente pelo modo como o português é falado entre nós, especialmente no "dialecto" lisboetês corrente nas estações de televisão.  _


----------



## anaczz

Mesmo vivendo lá em Portugal por quase dez anos, precisava do "tune-in" triplo para entender quando alguém, de repente, pedia: Damlum? (Dá-me lume?)


----------



## guihenning

Eu não tenho problema pois já me acostumei. Mas ainda é preciso do _tune-in_. A maioria dos brasileiros, porém, costuma ter alguma dificuldade em entendê-los. Já vi entrevistas de portugueses serem legendadas na TV… Mas acho que é por falta de costume de ouvi-los que temos mais dificuldades. Importamos quase nada de Portugal no quesito filmes, novelas, séries, etc. Diferente deles que consomem bastante conteúdo brasileiro (_não que isso deva ajudá-los a nos entender)_.


----------



## markomario

Eu percebo as telenovelas brasileiras, mas portuguesas nao. Fico pensando no que estao dizendo  e ao final deixo de ver.


----------



## mexerica feliz

Eu acho que o português lusitano mais claro fala-se em Angola:
Veja o vídeo: Adi Cudz: "As criolas são lindas"


----------



## xiskxisk

markomario said:


> Obrigado pelas explicações das reducoes no portugues europeu falado. Eu nao consigo entender bem o portugues europeu precisamente pelas reducoes desse tipo. Mais, o portugues brasileiro compreendo com muita mais facilidade. Quando vejo a RTP tenho que escutar com concentracao maxima para entender alguma coisa. Terrivel pra mim.
> Voce sabe se esta pronuncia em Portugal  e' considerada correta e  aceitada  pela Academia das Ciencias de Lisboa  e se o portugues europeu foi sempre falado assim com reducoes?


Quanto mais rápida for a fala, mais acentuado é aquilo que eu disse. Numa fala lenta e cuidada, muitas reduções acabam por não acontecer.

Sim, esta pronúncia é a considerada padrão. Aqui está um exemplo:
*Portuguese Weather Forecast - Portugal - Subtitled *
também
*Portuguese Optic Fibre Ad - Anúncio PT Fibra Óptica - Gente com Fibra *



Podes comprovar algumas das reduções, especialmente no segundo vídeo (vê as legendas).

Torna-se difícil perceber porque como quase toda a gente que aprende uma segunda língua, foste exposto primeiro à forma escrita da língua, e só depois à forma falada, e agora tens de reaprender a forma falada. Sou de opinião que uma pessoa deve começar por aprender a forma falada.



guihenning said:


> O português do Brasil é o retrato de como era o português europeu no passado, em diferentes épocas. É até mais próximo ao português medieval que o português de Portugal corrente; com ritmo mais lento e vogais mais claramente pronunciadas. A velocidade da fala em Portugal parece ter aumento lá por volta do século XVII e com isso trouxe as famosas síncopes. No que toca as outras perguntas apenas um português pode-lhe clarificar melhor...


Isso é discutível. O português do Brasil conserva características do português antigo, que o português de Portugal não conserva, mas o inverso também acontece. Quanto ao ser mais semelhante, também é completamente subjectivo. Não há medida nenhuma que te diga quão diferente os "dji, tchi, L e R na coda" tornam o português do Brasil diferente do mais antigo, nem a pronúncia das vogais no português europeu. Cada um é diferente à sua maneira.

Quanto à velocidade da fala, é mito. Não há línguas mais rápidas ou mais lentas. Todas transmitem informação ao mesmo ritmo. Há é línguas com mais ou menos informação por sílaba, o que faz com que sejam necessárias mais sílabas para dizer a mesma informação. Além disso há sempre a impressão que línguas e dialectos aos quais não estamos habituados soam rápidos.

Tecnicamente, precisamente por causa das reduções, o português de Portugal é falado mais devagar em termos de quantidade de sílabas por segundo, como se pode comprovar:
http://www.forvo.com/word/feliz_ano_novo/#pt

Portugal: fli.zan.nov (3 sílabas, 9 fonemas)
Brasil: fe.li.za.no.no.vo (6 sílabas, 12 fonemas)



markomario said:


> Obrigado, algumas vogais  em portugues brasileiro falado existem mas em portugues europeu falado desaparecem. Entao a compreensao pra um estrangeiro e' mais dificil.  Neste caso - Ncht' kazu -  portuges europeu   Nesti kazu - portugues brasileiro.
> Mas os Brasileiros tem dificuldades em compreender o portugues europeu ?


Repara que na nossa cabeça elas existem e estão lá todas. Perguntas a um português comum e ele jura-te que pronuncia as vogais todas.
Se pronunciarmos palavra devagar, pronunciamos as vogais, portanto não é bem "desapareceram".
Desaparecem, ou ficam muito breves, em fala rápida.

Aqui podes ver as vogais quase todas a ser pronunciadas (tem legendas):

*SIC opening anthem - with Portuguese subtitles *

*bem como*
*Ultraleve - A Chata (lyric video) 
*


----------



## guihenning

xiskxisk said:


> Isso é discutível. O português do Brasil conserva características do português antigo, que o português de Portugal não conserva, mas o inverso também acontece. Quanto ao ser mais semelhante, também é completamente subjectivo. Não há medida nenhuma que te diga quão diferente os "dji, tchi, L e R na coda" tornam o português do Brasil diferente do mais antigo, nem a pronúncia das vogais no português europeu. Cada um é diferente à sua maneira.
> 
> Quanto à velocidade da fala, é mito. Não há línguas mais rápidas ou mais lentas. Todas transmitem informação ao mesmo ritmo. Há é línguas com mais ou menos informação por sílaba, o que faz com que sejam necessárias mais sílabas para dizer a mesma informação. Além disso há sempre a impressão que línguas e dialectos aos quais não estamos habituados soam rápidos.
> 
> Tecnicamente, precisamente por causa das reduções, o português de Portugal é falado mais devagar em termos de quantidade de sílabas por segundo, como se pode comprovar:
> http://www.forvo.com/word/feliz_ano_novo/#pt
> 
> Portugal: fli.zan.nov (3 sílabas, 9 fonemas)
> Brasil: fe.li.za.no.no.vo (6 sílabas, 12 fonemas)


Sobre velocidade: nas obras históricas e nos relatos que se tinha, as pessoas daqui costumavam a chamar os portugueses de "um povo de muito siso" e diziam que falavam de maneira bem mais pausada. E há aos montes estudos mais ou menos sérios acerca de um ponto de viragem no pt-PT que apontam para uma velocidade maior _(ou qualquer termo técnico que traduza o que eu queira dizer, não sei nada ou quase nada disso)_.
Por semelhança entende-se: ritmo e, mais uma vez, «_mais sílabas para transmitir a mesma informação»_. Não foi o juízo de valor do tipo que valoriza ou deixa de valorizar um variante apenas porque esta ou aquela assemelha-se mais a algo do passado.
As palatalizações são extremamente novas no Brasil (por isso irregulares). Qualquer filme, propaganda ou novela com mais de trinta anos mostra isso com clareza, até então os Ds e Ts eram idênticos aos _vossos_. Já L e R em coda não sei dizer. Já as vogais e as reduções menos drásticas foram e são características do pt-BR, também gerúndio, pronúncia de consoantes já mudas há muito em Portugal, uso mais maciço da próclise, etc. Só quis dizer ao consulente que ao contrário do que se pensa, o português «_mais conservador_» é o daqui, pura e simplesmente pelo fato de ter conservado mais aspectos do passado que o português continental.


----------



## xiskxisk

Tanto há coisas que o português do Brasil conserva, como há coisas que o português de Portugal conserva. Não se pode fazer uma comparação absoluta e dizer que uma variante é mais conservadora que a outra.


----------



## markomario

xiskxisk said:


> Tanto há coisas que o português do Brasil conserva, como há coisas que o português de Portugal conserva. Não se pode fazer uma comparação absoluta e dizer que uma variante é mais conservadora que a outra.



Obrigado pelos videos. O que eu quis dizer e' precisamente o que o autor de seguinte  artigo disse. A forma de falar lisboeta nao e' a norma.  Eu gosto muito dos sons do portugues. Por isso o quero falar, seja pt brasileiro ou pt europeu. 
_Vital Moreira 
Na verdade - logo me recordei -, não é preciso ser especialista para verificar as evidentes particularidades do falar alfacinha dominante. Por exemplo, "piscina" diz-se "pichina", "disciplina" diz-se "dichiplina". E a mesma anomalia de pronúncia se verifica geralmente em todos os grupos "sce" ou "sci": "crecher" em vez de "crescer", "seichentos" em vez de "seiscentos", e assim por diante.O mesmo sucede quando uma palavra terminada em "s" é seguida de outra começada por "si" ou "se". Por exemplo, a expressão "os sintomas" sai algo parecido com "uchintomas", "dois sistemas" como "doichistemas". Ainda na mesma linha a própria pronúncia "de Lisboa" soa tipicamente a "L'jboa".Outra divergência notória tem a ver com a pronúncia dos conjuntos "-elho" ou" -enho", que soam cada vez mais como "-ânho" ou "-âlho", como ocorre por exemplo em "coelho", "joelho", "velho", frequentemente ditos como "coâlho", "joâlho" e "vâlho". Uma outra tendência cada vez mais vulgar é a de comer os sons, sobretudo a sílaba final, que fica reduzida a uma consoante aspirada. Por exemplo: "pov'" ou "continent'", em vez de "povo" e de "continente". Mas essa fonofagia não se limita às sílabas finais. Se se atentar na pronúncia da palavra "Portugal", ela soa muitas vezes como algo parecido com "P'rt'gâl".  O que é mais grave é que __esta forma de falar lisboeta__ não se limita às classes populares, antes é compartilhada crescentemente por gente letrada e pela generalidade do mundo da comunicação audiovisual, estando por isso a __expandir-se, sob a poderosa influência da rádio e da televisão._ http://www.publico.pt/espaco-publico/jornal/cronica-do-falar-lisboetes-138178


----------



## markomario

O verao passado falei com jovens do Porto. Pensei que fossem do Brasil - porque entendei tudo. Mas eram do Porto. Fiquei surpreendido pela forma de falar do Porto.

Tambem em Croacia temos problemas com a norma da pronuncia. Ninguem fala o croata como deveria-se.  Existe um sistema muito complicado dos acentos corretos em croata. Quatro acentos e tons  - dois ascendentes, dois descendentes e cada um pode ser curto ou prolongado.  Falar assim soa mau, nao e bonito falar assim.  Na televisao nacional ha uma preponderancia da pronuncia da capital  Zagreb. Entao a gente das outras regioes queixa-se de forma de falar na televisao, nao gostam ouvir os acentos de Zagreb na televisao nacional que soam mais prestigiosos para alguns.  Mas falar com os acentos e tons corretos ninguem consegue, somente atores no teatro, e pode soar, como ja disse, muito mau essa forma da pronuncia normativa.


----------



## xiskxisk

markomario said:


> Obrigado pelos videos. O que eu quis dizer e' precisamente o que o autor de seguinte  artigo disse. A forma de falar lisboeta nao e' a norma.  Eu gosto muito dos sons do portugues. Por isso o quero falar, seja pt brasileiro ou pt europeu.


Mas é. Esse é um artigo de opinião e o autor tem a sua opinião.

No Português Europeu considera-se que o dialecto da região que abrange Lisboa e Coimbra tem o estatuto de norma-padrão.



markomario said:


> O verao passado falei com jovens do Porto. Pensei que fossem do Brasil - porque entendei tudo. Mas eram do Porto. Fiquei surpreendido pela forma de falar do Porto.


Eles pronunciam mais as vogais, especialmente os /i/ e /u/.


----------



## markomario

xiskxisk said:


> Mas é. Esse é um artigo de opinião e o autor tem a sua opinião.
> 
> No Português Europeu considera-se que o dialecto da região que abrange Lisboa e Coimbra tem o estatuto de norma-padrão.
> 
> 
> Eles pronunciam mais as vogais, especialmente os /i/ e /u/.



Sim, obrigado. Tens razao.  
_A esta diferença acrescenta-se outra que é consequência da supressão, no Português Europeu, da vogal átona 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 em sílabas pré-tónicas e pós-tónicas, criando sequências de várias consoantes que dão a sensação auditiva de que muitas palavras quase não possuem vogais. Vejam-se os seguintes exemplos com supressão de 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

telef_one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_merec_er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_depen_icar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_remem_orar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_despeg_ar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_despreg_ar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_desprestig_iar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Nestes exemplos encontram-se, no nível fonético, sequências de 3 consoantes (e.g. depenicar [dpn]), de 4 consoantes (e.g. despegar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), de 5 consoantes (e.g., despregar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) e, mesmo, de 6 consoantes (e.g. desprestigiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Esta característica é responsável por um dos aspectos mais peculiares da diferença de ritmo entre o Português Europeu e o Português brasileiro_.
http://cvc.instituto-camoes.pt/cpp/acessibilidade/capitulo6_1.html 

Eu fiquei enfeiticado com a pronuncia portuguesa, mas pensei que a supressao dos /i / e /u/ foi excessiva e dialectal. Mas como diz Instituto Camoes  isso e' a norma padrao da pronuncia.


----------



## xiskxisk

It's funny. The woman in the recordings of those words has a northern accent (for example, you can hear a phantom vowel at the end of words), it's noticeable she has a hard time pronouncing those words without the vowels.


----------



## mexerica feliz

-The woman in the recordings of those words has a northern accent (for example, you can hear a phantom vowel at the end of words), it's noticeable she has a hard time pronouncing those words without the vowels.-

Sim senhore,
é o jeito d'ela falare.


----------



## Vanda

NOTA: Se puserem mais um vídeo nos posts, vou deletar o post inteiro!


----------

